# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Bir Oy Bil, At Oy Bil >  Maya Dili Ve Grek Alfabesi

## atoybil

BüYüK ARAşTIRMACI KüZIM MİRşAN'IN TESBİTLERİ 

MAYA DİLİ VE GREK ALFABESİ 
Bir önceki yazıda ğGrek alfabesinde de harfler bir mana ifade etmezğ dedik ya, 1800ğlü yıllarda MAYALAR üzerine araştırma yapan, ve efsanevi MU kıtasıyla ilgili tesbitler yaptığını söyliyen, ismini kaydetmeyi unuttuğum bir yazar, şöyle diyordu: 

- ğMAYALARğin çok yüksek bir medeniyeti vardı. Dünyanın hemen her tarafında kolonileri vardı. MISIR, üİN, HİNDİSTAN ve YUNANİSTAN üzerinde büyük tesirleri olmuştur...ğ 

- ğMISIR tanrıları İSİS ve OSİRİS MAYA kral ve kraliçelerine çok benzer. MAYALAR, YUNANİSTANğı işgal etmeye çalışmışlar, Yunanlar da onları yenerek MU kıtasına kadar takip etmişlerdir.ğ 

- ğO sırada MU kıtası batmış ve MAYALAR binlerce askerini kaybetmiştir. Bu yüzden felaketin MAYACA hikayesini yazmışlardır. M.ü. 403 yılında gramer üstatları GREK alfabesini tekrar düzenlerken bu destandan yararlanmışlardır. Bu yüzdendir ki, GREK alfabesinde aynı değerde olan harfler değişik yerlerde görülür. Bu konuda 1882 yılında ğRevistağ ve ğManidağ gazetelerinde bununla ilgili bir yazı çıkmıştır.ğ 

Yazara göre GREK alfabesinin sırası MAYA dilinde bu felaketi şöyle anlatmaktaydı (Harflerin MAYACA karşılıkları ve İngilizce tercümesi aynen yazarın belirttiği gibi verilecek, sonra destan TüRKüE olarak toplu halde nakledilecektir): 

ALPHA = AL (heavy) PAA (break) HA (water) 

BETA = BE (walk) TA (place) 

GAMMA = KAM (receive) MA (earth) 

DELTA = TEL (depth, bottom) TA (where) 

EPSİLON = EP (obstruct) ZİL (make edge) ON-OM (whirlpool, to whirl) 

ZETA = ZE (strike) TA (place, ground) 

ETA = ET (with) HA (water) 

THETA = THETHEAH (extend) HA (water) 

IOTA = IO (all that exists and moves) TA (earth) 

KAPPA = KA (sediment) PAA (break, open) 

LAMBDA = LAM (submerge) BE (go, walk) TA (where, place) 

MU = MU (MU kıtası) 

Nİ = Nİ (point, summit) 

Xİ = Xİ (rise over, appear over) 

OMİKRON= OM (whirlpool, whirl) İK (wind) LE (place) ON (circular) 

Pİ = Pİ (to place little by little) 

RHO = la (until) HO (come) 

SİGMA = Zİ (cold) İK (wind) MA (before) 

TAU = TA (where) U (basin, valley) 

UPSİLON = U (abyss) PA (tank) Zİ (cold, frozen) LE (place) ON (circular) 

PHİ = PE (come from) Hİ (clay) 

CHİ = CHİ (mouth, aperture) 

PSİ = PE (come out) Zİ (vapor) 

OMEGA = O (there) MOK (whirl) KA (sediment) 

Yazar ALFABEğnin sırasını bozmadan destanın İngilizcesiğni şöyle toparlamış: 

- ğHeavily break (the) waters extending (over the) plains. (They) cover (the) land (in) low places. Where (there are) obstructions, shores form and whirlpools strike (the) earth with water. (The) water spreads (on) all that lives and moves. Sediments give way. Submerged in (the) land (of) MU. The peaks (only) appear above (the water). Whirlwinds blow around little by little, until comes cold air. Before where (existed) valleys, (now) abysses, frozen tanks. In circular places clay form. A mouth opens, vapors come forth and (volcanic) sediments. ğ 

Türkçeğye çevirirsek: 

- ğKopup gelen güçlü sular ovalara yayıldı. Alçak yerlerdeki araziyi kapladı. Bir engelle karşılaştığında sahiller oluştu. Girdaplar yeryüzüne çarptı (ve yuttu). Sular yaşayan ve hareket eden her şeyi örttü. (Suların oluşturduğu) toprak birikintileri çöktü ve (koca) MU kıtası (sulara) gömüldü. Sadece yüksek tepeler (suyun üzerinde) kaldı. Hortumlar esti (durdu) ta ki soğuk hava gelinceye kadar. Eskiden vadilerin bulunduğu yerlerde (şimdi) cehennem (çukurları), donmuş (su) kütleleri (var). Yuvarlak (düz) yerlerde kil (tabakaları) oluştu. (Sanki yerde) bir ağız açıldı, dışarıya buhar (ve duman) fışkırdı, ve (volkanik) kalıntılar (oluştu).ğ 

İşte aşağı yukarı 25 yıl önce okuduğum, ve maalesef adını da, yazarını da kaydetmeyi unuttuğum 1880ğlerde yazılmış kitabın anlattıkları!.. Sadece bilinen GREK alfabesinin MAYA dilinde olduğunu öne sürmekle kalmıyor, bir TUFAN hikayesi, ve bu TUFANğda batıp yok olan MU MEDENİYETİğni anlatıyor. 

Peki, MAYA DİLİ'nde ve MAYA YAZISI'nda PROTO-TüRK tamgalara rastlarsak, ne olur?.. GREK ALFABESİ'nin de kökünde TüRK TAMGASI olduğu ortaya çıkar!. 


*** 
email: [email protected]

----------

